# curiousme & Mr. Gone's picture thread



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

i think i am going to do this in multiple posts, so i can do all of one genus at a time!   Most of the Ts are slings, but i have tried to show how they have grown.

Up first Aphonopelma:

A. _hentzi_ (Yoshimi)

























A. _sp.Guatemala_(Mr. Eko)


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

Avicularia:

A. _purpurea_(Twitch) and i don't have a current pic







A. _versicolor_(Envy)


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Brachypelma*

B. _emilia_(doesn't have a name yet)













B. _smithi_(Solace)


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Grammostola*

G. pulchra(Mulder)



















G. pulchra(Scully)



















G. _rosea_(Rose)



















after a molt







G. _rosea_ RCF(Naraku)


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Haplopelma*

H. _sp.Vietnam_(Oblivion)

when we first got her







little bit later







heavy pre-molt







post molt







her home


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Nhandu*

N. _chromatus_(Nosferatu)


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Psalmopoeus*

P. _cambridgei_(Lilith)

























and a pic that shows how fuzzy she really is







P. _irminia_(We have 6 of these and haven't solidified their names yet)


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Poecilotheria*

P. _regalis_(this one is also new and unnamed, our first pokie!)


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pterinochilus*

P. _murinus_(Pikachu)

























It is hard to get pictures of, so the best of what we have!


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

*Tapinauchenius*

T. _gigas_(also new and unnamed, but i can't wait to see this one grow up!)








That's all folks!  i hope you enjoy!


----------



## Miz (Sep 24, 2009)

love that P. cambridgei ... such a beautiful species. 
I also really like the Haplo. I rescued a Vietnam from the LPS and I think they're awesome. how big is she?


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

Miz said:


> love that P. cambridgei ... such a beautiful species.
> I also really like the Haplo. I rescued a Vietnam from the LPS and I think they're awesome. how big is she?


The P. _cambridgei_ is one of my favorites.

As far as the H. _sp. Vietnam_, you are welcome to come and measure her, but i am leaving her alone in her burrow!   Best Guess would be pushing 6", but that is purely a guess.  We rescued her from a LPS also, and she laid a dud eggsac for us too.


----------



## Ts are #1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I really like the pics of envy and the Irminia sling also the RCF rosea sling looked cool:worship: :worship:  Keep the pics coming plzz


----------



## XEightLegsX (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!  We have a ton more, i just narrowed it down for the thread.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome thread. Its cool to see your Ts growing up.


----------



## Fred (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you get the name Yoshimi from the flaming lips by any chance?


----------



## micheldied (Sep 25, 2009)

nice Ts!
always nice to grow out slings.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 25, 2009)

Fred said:


> Did you get the name Yoshimi from the flaming lips by any chance?


Yes, we did. (good to know there is another fan out there ) i am from Oklahoma and was born in Stillwater(which is where the band is from), so it seemed perfect to name the A. _hentzi_(OK brown) Yoshimi.  i also saw a herd of MM A. _hentzi_ when i was a kid that made me terrified of tarantulas, so it is coming around full circle for me, by having that species.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow you guys!!! Those are some great pics. I really like that OBT sling coming out of your hand. They're so cute when they're that small.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 26, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> They're so cute when they're that small.


Cute, but deserves a speeding ticket! The day that picture was taken, it used my body as its own personal jungle gym.  i think the only places it never got to, was my back and my neck and head.  Legs, arms, chest, it was all over and all i could do was try and wait the little pokemon out.  i have no desire to handle it or any other speedy T again, i was way too worried that is was going to hurt itself.  Did you notice in the pics that it lost a leg and regenerated it?  Forgot to include that.......


----------



## Fred (Sep 26, 2009)

haha I thought so. I just recently got into them. They are indeed a pretty rad band! They've been around for a lot longer than I thought.


----------



## arachnorama (Sep 26, 2009)

Just saw these.
LOVE the Lilith waterbowl picture.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 27, 2009)

Fred said:


> haha I thought so. I just recently got into them. They are indeed a pretty rad band! They've been around for a lot longer than I thought.


i think i heard their first single(she don't use jelly) when i was still in high school(mid '90's), but didn't really get into them until after i was with Mr. Gone.  Though i had heard several things by them and liked it, it wasn't until HE got into them that i did.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 27, 2009)

arachnorama said:


> Just saw these.
> LOVE the Lilith waterbowl picture.


 i think that was a once in a lifetime shot.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 27, 2009)

*A. metallica*

We no longer have this T, but he was the one that broke my last string of denial about tarantulas.  We though he was a she, so his name was Avy.  We traded him so he could sow his proverbial oats and help keep the species in the hobby.

before he hooked out







Both of these pics were taken right before he was packed up snuggly and sent to his new home.  That's a dayan, from a tabla set that he is on and Mr. Gone's back.


----------



## GOMER113 (Sep 27, 2009)

You sure keep those little ones plump!


----------



## jayefbe (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the Haplo, just gorgeous.  How often do you see her out?


----------



## micheldied (Sep 30, 2009)

nice avic!


----------



## curiousme (Sep 30, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> I love the Haplo, just gorgeous.  How often do you see her out?


Almost every night when putting our daughter to bed(it is in her room) she will be sitting at the top of her burrow.  That's really as much as we are able to see of her, because she never comes completely out of the tunnel, at least not when we are around to see her.  If you walk too heavily/ talk too loud/ cast a shadow, she will 'blink' down the tunnel before _you_ can blink.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 30, 2009)

*B. vagans*

Today is a good day, because we received 3 new slings.  So, naturally i have new pictures to share! 

We got 2 B. _vagans_ slings:


----------



## curiousme (Sep 30, 2009)

*Cyriopagopus sp. blue*

and a Cyriopagopus _sp. blue_!


----------



## curiousme (Sep 30, 2009)

*enclosures*

These are their new homes


----------



## Ariel (Sep 30, 2009)

congrats on the new slings


----------



## jayefbe (Sep 30, 2009)

Beautiful C. sp blue!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Sep 30, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Cute, but deserves a speeding ticket! The day that picture was taken, it used my body as its own personal jungle gym.  i think the only places it never got to, was my back and my neck and head.  Legs, arms, chest, it was all over and all i could do was try and wait the little pokemon out.  i have no desire to handle it or any other speedy T again, i was way too worried that is was going to hurt itself.  Did you notice in the pics that it lost a leg and regenerated it?  Forgot to include that.......


No, I didn't notice that LOL!!! Need to be more observant in the future. Fast T's are a pain to handle, but what a rush!!!! My handling rule relies more on temperament. If it's more mean-spirited than my _P. irminia,_ then I'm not exactly inclined to put that creature at the top of my list. So far, that seems to only be my _S. calceatum,_ but I have a couple more sp. that have yet to show me their true, and charming personalities.  

I really like that _Cyriopagopus sp._ "Blue," BTW. Absolutely stuning!!! However, I don't know much about that species. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't they an arboreal that prefers to burrow?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh wow!!! Those enclosures are so great! 

And they all look super healthy and A-okay!! 


         


Awesome T's you got there, all of them!

And amazing photography... I'm impressed with the gorgeous pictures, they are all frame worthy IMO.

I love that one picture of the _P. cambridgei_ getting a drink of water. SO cute!


----------



## curiousme (Oct 1, 2009)

*P. murinus*

We are going to rehouse our P. _murinus_, so we took her? out of her? old enclosure and have her in a temporary one that we took her in to our daughter's school.  This means we can actually get some pics of the snarky little bugger!













and the money shot:  What do you think?  He or She.... To us, it looks like a she, but i may need to zoom in for you guys to see better......


----------



## curiousme (Oct 1, 2009)

*P. cambridegei*

Mr. Gone snapped this awesome pic of Lilith(P. _cambridgei_) today....


----------



## curiousme (Oct 1, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> I really like that _Cyriopagopus sp._ "Blue," BTW. Absolutely stuning!!! However, I don't know much about that species. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't they an arboreal that prefers to burrow?


From what i understand, they burrow a lot as slings, but are more arboreal when grown up.  They can get pretty big too, 8" legspan i do believe.  They also have the reputation for being pretty defensive.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 1, 2009)

your OBT is gorgeous.  and looks pretty female to me, but I'm still learning. (I though my _B. vagans _looked female but most everyone else says male  )


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Oct 1, 2009)

I love your pictures, it's like a family album, really neat!!!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr. Gone has a good eye!!!!! Lilith looks so imposing!!!!


----------



## curiousme (Oct 9, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Mr. Gone has a good eye!!!!! Lilith looks so imposing!!!!


If we had photoshop, he would get that leaf out of the pic.  He says it takes away from the illusion of her being as big as a tree and wrapping around it.


----------



## curiousme (Oct 9, 2009)

Orchid said:


> I love your pictures, it's like a family album, really neat!!!


It is a kind of family album.  They are part of the family and we want pictures of them growing up! 

I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## curiousme (Oct 14, 2009)

Both G. _pulchra_s molted this last week.  They are growing much faster than we expected and it already looks like the black fuzzy spider of my dreams!

Here is a pic of Mulder:







We also rehoused our P. _murinus_(Pikachu) and got some attitude shots


----------



## micheldied (Oct 15, 2009)

very cool G pulchra.
and gotta love OBTs...


----------



## curiousme (Oct 23, 2009)

micheldied said:


> very cool G pulchra.


After seeing the first picture of an adult, i was in love and had to have one!  



> and gotta love OBTs...


i love ours, but when we first got it, i was very hesitant.  We got it as a freebie with our first sling order and when he offered it, i couldn't say no to a free T.  i am glad we didn't, because its colors are just gorgeous.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 24, 2009)

Your H. sp.Vietnam(Oblivion) is stunning.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 4, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> Your H. sp.Vietnam(Oblivion) is stunning.


Thank you.   She has been in seclusion for awhile, but we moved her to a place that had the least amount of foot traffic, so we hope to see more of her!


----------



## jebbewocky (Nov 19, 2009)

I love that you named a P.murinus Pikachu.


----------



## radiata (Nov 19, 2009)

curiousme said:


> and a Cyriopagopus _sp. blue_!


Looks alike on the pampers ?


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 20, 2009)

The name Pikachu made me laugh... and all those pictures are fantastic! That water bowl one I seriously want to frame, haha.


----------



## curiousme (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Once i figure out why photobucket is giving me the cold shoulder, i have more to add!


----------



## Xian (Jan 16, 2010)

Great Pictures curiousme!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curiousme (Jan 20, 2010)

Xian said:


> Great Pictures curiousme!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!  We had to wipe our computer, so all those pics I needed to upload aren't on the computer anymore.  One of these days I will get my bootie in motion and get them posted.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 5, 2010)

*N. chromatus*

We caught this shy one out and it is beautifully molted.

N. chromatus (Nosferatu)


----------



## curiousme (Apr 5, 2010)

*A. sp.Guatemala ?*

This one molted into a beauty and has been renamed Enigma.







and with flash


----------



## curiousme (Apr 5, 2010)

*A. avicularia*

This is our newest acquisition and was sold as an A. avicularia, he is a MM and cute as a button!


----------



## curiousme (Apr 5, 2010)

*P. cambridgei*

Our Lilith was caught at the waterin' hole again!  

P. cambridgei


----------



## micheldied (Apr 6, 2010)

very nice Ts you have!


----------



## ocean/blue (Apr 6, 2010)

Some awsome T's you've got there. I love the drinking shots.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you very much guys!  

The drinking shots are some of my favorites too.


----------



## ThrunThru (Nov 1, 2010)

*Awesome looking A. Avic*



curiousme said:


>


Honestly, this one is surely amusing just by watching at its eyes. Absolutely hilarious!!

Btw, very awesome pictures of your Ts. I was thinking at first (before I got a PinkToe) to buy a B. Smithi but the only which was available at that time in one store was pretty much an aggressive defender---almost always throwing his hair (eeeeeee)!!!! And I wanted to have one that would be easily manipulated after some practices. 

Although, I am really happy about my choice of the A. Avic I got even if she is very a lil' nervous creeper---a rocket-splinter at times, LOL.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 17, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> Honestly, this one is surely amusing just by watching at its eyes. Absolutely hilarious!!
> 
> Btw, very awesome pictures of your Ts. I was thinking at first (before I got a PinkToe) to buy a B. Smithi but the only which was available at that time in one store was pretty much an aggressive defender---almost always throwing his hair (eeeeeee)!!!! And I wanted to have one that would be easily manipulated after some practices.
> 
> Although, I am really happy about my choice of the A. Avic I got even if she is very a lil' nervous creeper---a rocket-splinter at times, LOL.


I missed that this was posted, so my apologies.  That was our Squidward and he was a MM and died a few months ago.  He was probably the most docile T I have ever personally seen.    We got another _A. sp.avicularia_ to put in the enclosure and it doesn't quite have the same temperament, but I would recommend that species over a _B. smithi_ for a beginner any day.

Our _B. smithi_ has become a little bit of a hair kicker, but not too bad.  I need to just start a new thread, because our babies are getting much bigger and I would like to be able to show pics from sling to present.  A project for another day!


----------



## curiousme (Mar 1, 2011)

*G. pulchra*

Just adding a quick G. pulchra pic!  I am contemplating started a new thread so I can show each of these slings from baby to now...


----------



## curiousme (Apr 9, 2011)

*P. rufilata*

New pics of new Ts!! 













---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------








---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

We got a teeny tiny B. smithi with our order.


----------



## advan (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice additions!


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 11, 2011)

Awwww they're so cute! And I would stay away from G. pultra, look at that stand straight pose to throw hair!


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW ok, I will take the B. emilia, and Oblivion, the Haplopelma!!!!!! But you can keep the rest, see how kind I am? Just kidding, but seriously, BEAUTIFUL TARANTULAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curiousme (Apr 15, 2011)

We finally have a _B. vagan_s that looks like a _B. vagans_!







---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




Motorkar said:


> Awwww they're so cute! And I would stay away from G. pultra, look at that stand straight pose to throw hair!


Strangely enough I have only seen one of them kick hair once maybe twice.  They just like to keep the toosh up there for just in case! 



j~ if we could dig her up without trouble, you could have Oblivion.


----------

